# Here are a couple of things from the past...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

The first couple of pics are a maple and wenge box that I made a while back and the next two are of a mail box that I made for a neighbor down the block...Vic


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The box is very nice. I love the mailbox.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Vic....excellent work on the box. People don't realize how difficult a box is to build. The mailbox is awesome! One of a kind and a headturner for sure....great work. gb


----------

